# Which Computer for 29"???



## jasmap (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a good cycle computer for my 29er. Any recomendations for a specific model? I've never used a cycle computer so this will all be new to me and I've read some but I'm still not knowledgable about them.

I'd prefer accurate, wireless and easy to use.

Should I look at Cateye, Bontrager, Specialized, Trek incite, Serfas, NERD, etc. etc? And which model?

Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

29er specific computers are difficult to find


----------



## jasmap (Jul 20, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> 29er specific computers are difficult to find


I guess I said that funny. I meant to ask about any good wireless computer that I could use for my 29er. I know some can be programmed with wheel size (approximately) but I don't know which ones. I'd be open to either 29er specific or any that can have a code entered for wheel size. Thanks again.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

typically most will have codes for wheel and tire size, but all should have instructions on how to measure your own specific wheel and then use the corresponding code. That is the most accurate way to do it.


----------



## jasmap (Jul 20, 2011)

XJaredX said:


> typically most will have codes for wheel and tire size, but all should have instructions on how to measure your own specific wheel and then use the corresponding code. That is the most accurate way to do it.


Thanks. Any brands or models of wireless computers to recommend?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry, not too informed on those anymore. I had a Cateye Strada wireless that worked fine enough when I used it but I've since gone to GPS apps on my phone.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Get a Planet Bike 9.0 WIRED computer. It's no fuss, supports bike advocacy, and works great. Here is a thread I made earlier that has a few additional comments and other suggestions.

https://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/old-school-wired-planet-bike-9-0-a-770742.html

If I recall correctly, it doesn't have a circumference for a 29 mtb bike in the manual, so you'll need to do a roll out. But, a roll out is what you should really do anyway.

And it works great even in the rain.










They do have a wireless version of this computer, but I wouldn't mess with wireless. It solves a problem that doesn't exist and introduces all sorts of issues such as manual turn on for the sensor (a major pain), radio/high voltage power line interference (if you spend enough, you can avoid this with digital transmission), two sets of batteries to maintain, a huge, clunky sensor for the front wheel, just to name a few. Running a wired computer is easy and you already have your brake line/cable run to the front, so this helps create a little symmetry for the bike.


----------



## jasmap (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate the info on the Bike Planet.


----------



## hangdogdaddy38 (Dec 4, 2010)

I got an Axiom I/O Wireless. I use Endomondo on my phone but wanted something to reference to. Now to set it up.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a Cateye Strada Wireless, and love it. Auto on and off and everything. Low-$50 range new on eBay.

I recently got a Bell wireless for about $20. It also works fine, but the main disadvantage over the Cateye is that it is not auto on. No problem when you first start riding -- it helps remember to reset the trip meter. But if you take a 7-minute break it will turn off.It doesn't forget anything -- it will just not start tracking the distance until you turn it on again.

The quality of the Bell isn't QUITE as good. Cateye has the buttons underneath shielded from water, and has an arrangement where you push and move the whole case to push the hidden button. I never worry about it riding in the rain or washing the bike. I don't know how the Bell holds in with water yet. But for the money....

They do lose off, so here is how I solved the problem. I did the same trick on the Bell.

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/dont-lose-your-cateye-computer-792546.html

I also used my smart phone and GPS and actually still carry it for the phone capability, but much prefer the convenience and reliability of a computer. Like the speedo on your car, you just drive and it works


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I like the Cateye Enduro (wired) for mountain bikes. Some wireless models may have a range issue on a tall bike like a 29er. You can get the range spec from the online Cateye manuals, but I recall maximum range as something like 70cm.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Funny, when I called Cateye to try to buy a replacement Strada Wireless head (not available) and explained that mine had just falled off, the gal on the phone recommeded the Enduro as being more heavy-duty and better for mountan bikes. I told her I wanted wireless, and she recommended the Adventure -- way more high-end than I need.

But, I have had no problems with range on my 29, and I mounted the pickup further down the slider than they recommend to get it closer to the spokes. I haven't done any experimentation to see how far it will actually transmit.

My son had a wired one back in the day on his Wal-Mart MTB, and the contacts were problematic. Another low-end Bell however.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

DennisF said:


> But, I have had no problems with range on my 29, and I mounted the pickup further down the slider than they recommend to get it closer to the spokes. I haven't done any experimentation to see how far it will actually transmit.


Wireless range depends a lot on how fresh the batteries are and the air temperature.

I still recommend the Enduro. Wiring it up is easy and you only do it once.


----------



## hangdogdaddy38 (Dec 4, 2010)

heyyall said:


> Get a Planet Bike 9.0 WIRED computer. It's no fuss, supports bike advocacy, and works great. Here is a thread I made earlier that has a few additional comments and other suggestions.
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/old-school-wired-planet-bike-9-0-a-770742.html
> 
> ...


These are on sale at amazon right now. From your pictures it looks like a nice bright large display. Think I might get one. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

They have a big display, but the digits are not quite as big as you'd expect. My vision is pretty good, but I had trouble reading it while riding over bumpy ground. Cateye Strada Wireless gets a big +1 for me. Nice big displays, easy to use. Only caveat is after you remove the computer about 200 times, the mount wears out. Not a problem if you just leave it on the bike.


----------



## TinyCrumb (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd really recommend getting a Garmin so you can use it with Strava 

I have the 300 series model and love it. Really fun to sync up, evaluate the ride, and then share and compare with friends.


----------



## Irish Stout (Aug 7, 2012)

Really sucks you lose your data when the battery runs out. Do most units behave like this?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I think most lose the data, but you can set the odometer on many computers. I use my cycle computer to record miles and time, but I also use Runkeeper (Running app and fitness community | RunKeeper) as a log. This tracks via GPS on an iphone/drioid, but on longer rides, I don't actively use Runkeeper's GPS for battery considerations. So, I map the ride manually using the computer's data when I get back. Doing this, I don't have to worry about the computer as runkeeper has all of the data.


----------



## Irish Stout (Aug 7, 2012)

I just got a Cateye ED400 and like it so far. I'm still trying to learn how to set the odometer reading because it does reset after battery change. I thought this could be done manually. Nothing about this in the instructions. I've put in a support request with Cateye. It would be a bummer if I always lose odometer reading after a battery swap.


----------



## design-engine (Aug 12, 2012)

do bikers use GPS mapping and stuff like auto or motorcycle racers? Ive seen folks use their iphone. I wonder if that's what they are using?


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

design-engine said:


> do bikers use GPS mapping and stuff like auto or motorcycle racers? Ive seen folks use their iphone. I wonder if that's what they are using?


They sure do, big time. Check out strava.com


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Here are instructions for setting the Odometer in the Enduro 8, which is apparently an older model that what they are selling now.

Cateye Enduro 8 odometer setting - ADVrider


----------



## Irish Stout (Aug 7, 2012)

^ Thanks, I'll give that a try. The only difference I can see is my unit does not have a start/stop button because it is auto start. I have to believe it is possible. After all it's supposed to be just an updated version of the Enduro 8.


----------



## design-engine (Aug 12, 2012)

strava.com Ohhhooo I want


----------



## Irish Stout (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, it turns out the odometer value is lost forever when you need to change the battery on the newest Cateye Enduro ED-400. Cateye support said there is not manual setting for the odometer. If this is important to you then I would not get this unit. Buy the previous version, Enduro 8. I don't know why the manual odometer setting functionality would have been dropped when the ED-400 is supposed to be an updated Enduro 8.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up. The ability to set the odo is a pretty standard feature, and you think they would be improving their product line.... If my current Cateye Strada gets lost or dies I will probably go with another Bell.

Here is something you can try -- it is a long shot. It is possible that there is a capacitor intended to keep it alive during very short battery disconnects that may occur when going over bumps. Replace the battery before it goes dead, and replace it as quickly as possible. Turn it off or let it time out or whatever, remove the battery cover without dislodging the battery. Remove one battery and insert the other bing-bang. You can experiment by removing and reinserting your one battery of course.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

I like wireless for easy switching between bikes. I have a Garmin Edge and I use it on 4 different bikes. Can't do that with wired. However, one of my bikes still has a wired computer and I bought a wired for my GF. They both work well. I have never had a problem with my Garmin communicating with its wireless components. Garmin is a bit pricier than your average bike computer but I found the features well worth the price. High end bike computers easily cost more than a Garmin but don't offer as much. At least last time I checked.


----------

